# Am Chin Kits



## that's*satyrical (Apr 19, 2013)

Our one week old litter of eight.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 19, 2013)

cute! 

are you keeping any?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2013)

I wish you were closer! I'd love to have Am Chins!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 19, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> cute!
> 
> are you keeping any?


They would prefer we didn't....  lol


@aggie if you were closer I could surely hook you up with baby buns


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I really like the color of these guys.
I have a pure bred buck, but all my does are mixed meat rabbits.


----------



## Sycamore27 (Apr 21, 2013)

So darling! 
We're really looking forward to getting a trio of AmChins.  Well, I am more than my bf to be fair.


----------



## secuono (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm selling my brood doe, no bucks near by, not worth keeping her for mutts...


----------



## Sycamore27 (Apr 23, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> I'm selling my brood doe, no bucks near by, not worth keeping her for mutts...


Oh really, wish I was just a little bit closer to you.  I would happily travel an hour, but four is a bit more than I can do to get a rabbit. 
Cheers!
Jessie


----------

